# Demise/Ressurection of Curvage.com



## Observer

Itr is with sadness that we tonight report the demise of Curvage.com. A successor to the former fatcelebs.com, the discontinuance was apparently due to two factors: loss of interest by the site's sponsor and increasingly costly bandwidth demands.

On a practical note, there were stories in progress on the site; some were slated for migration to Dimensions upon completion. Unfortunately we do not have them or,in some cases, the email addresses of their authors. Parties with information may PM me or send an email to [email protected].


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

I just discovered that last night myself  very sad day indeed

I am the owner of a yahoo group, femalebellystuffers, a site dedicated to fat female bellies of all sizes!

all my fellow dimensions friends are welcome to join!!!


----------



## KerryNation

What a complete an utter shock. As I sit here and write this, I am still stunned. 

I have sent an email to Luke via his Gmail account discussing the ways that Curvage could be brought back.....but to be honest, I don't hold out much hope. 

My sincerest wish right now is that the domain name doesn't get gobbled up by You-Know-Who. He has a big enough chunk of this fetish as it stands right now. 

Aw.....hell. This sucks. There's no other way to put it.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

I emailed him too,saying I would be very interested in reopening Curvage as a yahoo group


----------



## DownSouthBellyLover

Dammit, I was wondering what happened. I was the guy that was responsible for the Belly Barrages on there. Damn, guess i'll have to discontinue them or move them somewhere else.


----------



## holmegolud

Well... The closest forum is expansionmansion...
If they could kind of "emulate" the curvage group, that would be great...
Anyway, curvage was by far the best forum... I am really sad and disappointed.... :'(


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

DownSouthBellyLover said:


> Dammit, I was wondering what happened. I was the guy that was responsible for the Belly Barrages on there. Damn, guess i'll have to discontinue them or move them somewhere else.



you can create an album for them in my yahoo group femalebellystuffers

groups.yahoo.com/group/femalebellystuffers


----------



## Doctor S

Can't someone just make a forum and restore it's former glory?

Hell I could make a forum, there's many stable 'free' forums out there. I run a pro-board for a few years and it's done me well.

Making a curvage forum would be no problem at all...


----------



## Observer

Creating a forum or website is relatively easy - retrieving lost content and informing prior users about the new url isn't. That's why the abrupt shut down of any site with a reasonably large following hurts so much.


----------



## Doctor S

true.

If it wasn't for here I wouldnt know where to go

hopefully something will come up over the passing days


----------



## Observer

The Curvage site appears to be trying to come back - but not yet successful.

At present there is a v-bulletin like interface and log in information. However, trying to use it presently produces a capacity overload message.

Hopefully the efforts to revive it do indeed succeed fully.

*Update: *apparently the overload message just reflects high usage. I was able to gain access after several tries. The forum layout is defiitely v-bulletin quality - and the segregation of the fine arts forum into three sub-forums an excellent improvement. 

Congratulations to the revivers!


----------



## Phalloidium

It's back. I'm now hosting the site, and it's taking a while for the DNS system to update itself. If you can't access it at http://www.curvage.com/ , you can temporarily access it at http://curvage.phalloidium.ca/ 

I'd recommend the latter link for the next few days. All the user accounts and content were carried over just fine


----------



## Doctor S

you're a saint


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

thank you for doing this!!!!!


----------



## KerryNation

Phalloidium said:


> It's back. I'm now hosting the site, and it's taking a while for the DNS system to update itself. If you can't access it at http://www.curvage.com/ , you can temporarily access it at http://curvage.phalloidium.ca/
> 
> I'd recommend the latter link for the next few days. All the user accounts and content were carried over just fine



I'm hearing an angelic chorus coming from somewhere right now. 

Bless you and thank you, Phalloidium!


----------



## superj707

I used this old thread as a reference when writing the history of Curvage which can be found here.

http://www.curvage.org/forum/index.php?topic=2517.msg26149#msg26149

Thank you dims for keeping bits of our history alive.


----------

